# kaloň - megabat, fruit bat, flying fox



## ilocas2

Které slovo používají Anglosasové nejčastěji, když mluví o kaloních - megabat, fruit bat nebo flying fox?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Používám raději _fruit bat_, _flying fox_ se říká neodborně, _megabat_ jsem nikdy neslyšel. Takový názor zřejmě potvrzuje Ngram.


----------



## Garin

Ale v českém překladu Zeměplochy se hovoří o "století ovocného netopýra" .


----------



## ilocas2

Podle mě to bylo tak, že to ten překladatel prostě nevěděl, že fruit bat je kaloň.


----------

